# OpenVPN never installs: see errors



## max21 (Nov 22, 2015)

OpenVPN don’t install on 10.1-p4.   

openvpn-2.3.4 _AND_ openvpn-2.3.8 give error 127 as over 6 _long_ years ago.  

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/imagemagick-error-code-127.20121/


I installed libtool first without any problem.  But when I tried to install ImageMagick it crash after about 10 minutes or better into the install.   Here is the errors I got.  

Is there anything I can do to fix this so that I can install openvpn-2.3.8 in the end?

libtool-2.4.6.tar.xz 
ImageMagick-6.9.2-4.tar.xz 
PECL/imagick-3.1.2.tgz 
openvpn-2.3.8
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

*Error code 127   and a bunch of    Error code 1*

```
cd /ram/usr/ports/devel/nasm/work/stage/usr/local/bin && rm -f rdf2com && ln -s rdf2bin rdf2com 
cd /ram/usr/ports/devel/nasm/work/stage/usr/local/bin && rm -f rdf2ith && ln -s rdf2bin rdf2ith 
cd /ram/usr/ports/devel/nasm/work/stage/usr/local/bin && rm -f rdf2ihx && ln -s rdf2bin rdf2ihx 
cd /ram/usr/ports/devel/nasm/work/stage/usr/local/bin && rm -f rdf2srec && ln -s rdf2bin rdf2srec 
mkdir -p /ram/usr/ports/devel/nasm/work/stage/usr/local/man/man1 
install  -m 0644 ./*.1 /ram/usr/ports/devel/nasm/work/stage/usr/local/man/man1/ 
gmake[13]: Leaving directory '/ram/usr/ports/devel/nasm/work/nasm-2.11.08/rdoff' 
gmake[12]: Leaving directory '/ram/usr/ports/devel/nasm/work/nasm-2.11.08' 
(cd /ram/usr/ports/devel/nasm/work/nasm-2.11.08/doc && /bin/sh -c '(/usr/bin/find -d $0 $2 | /usr/bin/cpio -dumpl $1 >/dev/null  2>&1) &&  /usr/bin/find -d $0 $2 -type d -exec chmod 755 $1/{} \; &&  /usr/bin/find -d $0 $2 -type f -exec chmod 444 $1/{} \;' -- html /ram/usr/ports/devel/nasm/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc/nasm) 
*** Error code 127 
 Stop. 
make[11]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/nasm 
*** Error code 1 

Stop. 
make[10]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/nasm 
*** Error code 1 
 Stop. 
make[9]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/jpeg-turbo 
*** Error code 1 

Stop. 
make[8]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/jpeg-turbo 
*** Error code 1 
 Stop. 
make[7]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/tiff 
*** Error code 1 

Stop. 
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/tiff 
*** Error code 1 

Stop. 
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/lcms2 
*** Error code 1  
Stop. 
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/lcms2 
*** Error code 1 

Stop. 
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/ghostscript9-base 
*** Error code 1 

Stop. 
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/ghostscript9-base 
*** Error code 1  
Stop. 
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick 
*** Error code 1 

Stop. 
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick 
#
```


----------



## max21 (Nov 22, 2015)

I doing more searching and see that ImageMagick is only used to convert, edit, or compose bitmap Images.  I could do that with Libreoffice.  Why would OpenVPN require ImageMagick as an dependency.  It seems to have something to do with PECL.  Do OpenVPN really need ImageMagick?  I’m not going to use a VPS provider to do anything fancy.  I only going to be a client.  Maybe I barking up the wrong tree.  Is there anything simpler I should be using from the ports that can connect to a VPN provider without opening a bunch of ports or force to running as root?  Is there is a way to remove it?  I have no problem spending to the to test things to see if it will work.


----------



## max21 (Nov 22, 2015)

There is no getting around those crapware ImageMagick and PECL/imagick design to make the FreeBSD host bow-down and play ball.  I just wish I knew where libtool pkg-list help to bring this stuff in on openvpn.   All I needed was the old black and white console mode.  I guest I don't need a openvpn server.  I’ll just use FreeBSD jails and Virtualbox to run what's needed so to keep the crap out of my host desktop.  I rather challenge VNET than apply that crap for something that should be like salt and pepper for FreeBSD.   At lease I found something worth learning about, again   It might not be perfect yet, but it’s enough.   Have a great week!  Sorry for wasting the disk space about this mess.


----------



## junovitch@ (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm a bit lost.  Can you show any commands you ran prior to this that led to the message you saw?  security/openvpn doesn't depend on ImageMagick so I don't see how you can get in this state.


----------

